# Prelude for Piano and Pulsar



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

You know me guys, I'm a dangerous avant-garde composer... :lol::lol:

Love it or hate it:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fpulsar3


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

a pulsar is a rotating neutron star, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsar


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Your link doesn't work and I don't see anything by this name on your Soundcloud profile.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> Your link doesn't work and I don't see anything by this name on your Soundcloud profile.


it was crap, so i deleted it. sorry.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

aleazk said:


> it was crap, so i deleted it. sorry.


Now I'm curious.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Wow,...I was sincerely interested as one of my old friends and colleagues, Fiorella Terenzi, had an album of her keyboard music paired with true Voyager recordings of sounds from the planets and from stars. Hmmm,...let us know if you done something that is to your satisfaction in the future.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Wow,...I was sincerely interested as one of my old friends and colleagues, Fiorella Terenzi, had an album of her keyboard music paired with true Voyager recordings of sounds from the planets and from stars. Hmmm,...let us know if you done something that is to your satisfaction in the future.


well, my other pieces!!, or do you mean something like the piece that was in this thread?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That would have been curious indeed.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I didn't know of any other pieces...I just came and read the thread and found that apparently you'd removed your link so, yeah...if you post anything in the future and decide to keep it up I would be interested in hearing it.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Please, some moderator could delete this thread?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

aleazk said:


> Please, some moderator could delete this thread?


Aww... I was hoping to hear the "prelude for piano and pulsar." The title sounds really interesting.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Aww... I was hoping to hear the "prelude for piano and pulsar." The title sounds really interesting.


here you have the "soloist part" for the pulsar:

http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/~pulsar/Education/Sounds/47tuc1-8000.wav

(it's not a recording that i made)


----------

